# Bread Machines and powdered milk, WHY?



## Ethin (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello my name is Ethin............ and i'm addicted to homemade bread

So this X-mas my co-enabler I mean my wife bought me a 
Black & Decker Bread machine and upon watching the video
and skimming the book we realized that every recipe called for 
2 Tble spoons of powdered milk, Why? is it really needed? and if so
what does it do for the bread¿ I've been making bread by hand for years
and I've never seen it in a conventional recipe before.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello Ethin.  
Welcome!


The way it was explained to me was that powdered milk would not spoil if using the timer function.

Pam


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 28, 2004)

I've also heard that when you add powdered milk to a conventional bread formulation, you add some richness of flavor.


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up - I've often wondered the same thing!
1st: is it a necessity? Does one have to add it or is there a substitute?
2nd: Welcome, Ethin! Make sure to say "HI" on the introduction thread!


----------



## Russell (Dec 28, 2004)

i never add it, and my bread always turns out great! And, welcome to discussCooking


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 1, 2005)

As an experienced baker, I'm sure you know there are lots of bread recipes that don't call for milk - fresh or powdered.

The recipes that came with your bread machine have been tested to perform as written. Rather than leaving it out I would suggest searching on the 'net for _bread machine recipes_ - you'll get lots of hits. 

I do keep some non-instant powdered milk in the freezer for bread making - it keeps a long time.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 1, 2005)

*bread machine recipes posted on DC*

Bread Machine recipes posted by buckytom
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5412

There are probably more but I was looking specifically for bread machine recipes - I also only went back about 3 months.

Try searching on the forum for other recipes - there are quite a few experienced bakers who post here.


----------

